#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  All nfpa 2016 edition  and  it's handbook

## a.elgazar2007

YOU CAN DOWNLOAD ALL NFPA 2016 FROM  THIS SHARED FOLDER LINK 
NFPA 11
NFPA 13 , NFPA 13 HANDBOOK
NFPA 14 
NFPP 20 , NFPA 20 HANDBOOK 
NFPA 24 
NFPA 72 , NFPA 72 HANDBOOK 
NFPA 350 
NFPA 409 



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BOOKMARKED EDITIONSSee More: All nfpa 2016 edition  and  it's handbook

----------


## virtech1

dear a.algazar2007,

thanks for the great efforts for sharing. if you have NFPA-101H, NFPA-1H, NFPA-30H  & NFPA-99H, NFPA-24H PLEASE SHARE

THANKS

----------


## gasenilahmad

Thanks a.eljazar for these valuable codes & handbooks.

Virtech1 I have old version of 101-Handbook (2003).

Regards,
Ahmed  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

NFPA 101H 2009 Life Safety Code Handbook 11th Ed.Bookmarked

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## virtech1

dear a.elgazar2007

request you to share other latest editions of handbooks. please particularly if you can share NFPA-1H & NFPA-101H it would be of great help pl.

----------


## virtech1

dear a.elgazar2007

request you to share other latest editions of handbooks. please particularly if you can share NFPA-1H & NFPA-101H it would be of great help pl.

----------


## a.elgazar2007

> dear a.algazar2007,
> 
> thanks for the great efforts for sharing. if you have NFPA-101H, NFPA-1H, NFPA-30H  & NFPA-99H, NFPA-24H PLEASE SHARE
> 
> THANKS



you find 
nfpa 99 2015
nfpa 99 H  2015
nfpa 101  2015
nfpa 101H  2015

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## virtech1

dear a.algazar2007,

thanks a lot for sharing. try for NFPA-1H-2015, NFPA-101H-2012 & NFPA-54H-2012 IF POSSIBLE 

THANKS

----------


## virtech1

dear a.algazar2007,

thanks a lot for sharing. try for NFPA-1H-2015, NFPA-101H-2012 & NFPA-54H-2012 IF POSSIBLE 

THANKS

----------


## virtech1

Any body please help.

----------


## virtech1

dear a.elgazar2007

Request you to share latest editions of handbook, NFPA 25H: Standard for the Inspection, Testing, and Maintenance of Water-Based Fire Protection Systems, 2014 Edition.

Thanks in advance

----------


## virtech1

dear a.elgazar2007

Request you to share latest editions of handbook, NFPA 25H: Standard for the Inspection, Testing, and Maintenance of Water-Based Fire Protection Systems, 2014 Edition.

Thanks in advance

----------


## virtech1

Any body please help with

a) NFPA 25H: Standard for the Inspection, Testing, and Maintenance of Water-Based Fire Protection Systems, 2014 Edition.


b)NFPA-1H-2015, NFPA-101H-2012 & NFPA-54H-2012See More: All nfpa 2016 edition  and  it's handbook

----------


## virtech1

dear all,

let us strive for complete collection oc NFPA Handbooks. please NFPA  medical gas and vaccum system installation handbook

----------


## rihogo

a.elgazar2007

Thanks !!!!!!
rihogo

----------


## detectofuego

Excelente. God bless you

----------


## metranova

Good morning , please need Handbook 2014. NFPA 25 is very urgent. NFPA 13 2013 also in Spanish . Many thanks colleagues .

----------


## Junghoon Kang

Thank you for your sharing~!

----------


## servidor

ALGUIEN TENDRA EL NFPA 87: Recommended Practice for Fluid Heaters, 2015 Edition... GRACIAS!

----------


## acier58

> ALGUIEN TENDRA EL NFPA 87: Recommended Practice for Fluid Heaters, 2015 Edition... GRACIAS!



Post #2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ajay1558

Can anyone please share NFPA 25-2017.

----------


## Kabrez

I appreciate your contributions are very valuable

----------


## ajay1558

Can anyone share Handbooks for the latest NFPA standards

----------


## raz

Thats is a good idea to collect all 2016 NFPA standards.... nice target like ASTM and AWS target here in egpet.

----------


## viskzsenior

thanks

See More: All nfpa 2016 edition  and  it's handbook

----------


## abraxas

Tanks comrader!! arigato!

----------


## Wanida_26

Thanks for your kindness

----------


## subirme

Hi,
Can you share NFPA 58: LP Gas Code Handbook please

----------


## prashantdhakate

thanks for sharing

----------


## minhminhminh

Thanks for all

----------


## k_imran_80

Dear All, Thank you very much for sharing

----------


## elpelaracing

Dear All, Thank you very much for sharing. Please need NFPA 30B is very urgent. Many thanks colleagues

----------


## racp12

Please, find NFPA 30B - 2015 at_
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Notice: Errata is included as last page

----------


## elpelaracing

Thanks!!!!!

----------


## Nguyenngocdien

Thanks so much

----------


## Krivitski

Could anybody post the latest version of the following NFPA codes: 34, 37, 703, 705 of 2018 year edition, 265, 850, 914, 950, 1091 and 1408 of 2015 year edition.
Please also upload the Following NFPA handbooks: 1911 (year 2017), 1600 (year 2016), 1584 (year 2012), 3 and 4 (year 2018). Thank you very much in advance.

----------


## Krivitski

Could anybody upload the following NFPA handbooks:
NFPA 3H-2018, NFPA 4H-2018, NFPA3&4-2012, NFPA 45H-2015, NFPA 52H-2013.


Thank you very much in advance.See More: All nfpa 2016 edition  and  it's handbook

----------


## Krivitski

Need the following 2016 NFPA codes: 35, 52, 56, 652, 900, 1984 and 1991.  Could anybody share this codes?

----------


## Krivitski

Need the following 2016 NFPA codes: 35, 52, 56, 652, 900, 1984 and 1991.  Could anybody share this codes?

----------


## silky121

many thanks great set

----------


## faisal007

thanks

----------


## jhchee

thanks!

----------


## cpchonburi

NFPA 80 please

----------


## thawdar

Hi, All my buddies,

I am in need of NFPA-11 (2016 or 2017) urgently. Please upload it. existing liknks are all dead.

----------


## Michael84

hi can you upload again the NFPA 409

Thanks

----------


## Daud ARS

Thanks for sharing

----------


## NDTplus7

Thanks you

----------


## pjulio

Thank you so much

----------


## NasA

thanks you

See More: All nfpa 2016 edition  and  it's handbook

----------


## ariek

thank you,

----------


## rabin8585

So many thanks

----------


## bonjun

thanks for these...

----------


## bivs

> NFPA 101H 2009 Life Safety Code Handbook 11th Ed.Bookmarked
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hello Marty,

Can you update the link for the NFPA 101 handbook you've shared? Can't download them anymore...

----------


## ENG.AMIR.ALBERT

thank you

----------


## aftab_zafar

Excellent effort

----------


## viskzsenior

HI,
Does anyone can share NFPA 409?

Thanks

----------


## viskzsenior

Hi!
Does anyone have NFPA 230?

Please send to viskzsenior@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank you for shared.

----------

